# tweeters removal need some help



## zomowiec (Jan 26, 2007)

Guys how do you remove tweeters form the front dash. Ttyed to pull the plastic off by front windshield but it's on very tight and don't want to breake it. Should it come off by pull or is there a special way to take it off. Thanks


----------



## tengai (Jan 4, 2007)

I've been considering replacing them as well, and found this on LS1GTO.com. Hope it helps -

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15288


----------



## mdmike (Dec 5, 2006)

Worked perfectly.


----------

